# Help! Looking To Buy A Giant Betta!



## Blake97 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys- i was wondering if anyone in the area kept giant bettas? I'm highly interested, and have already set up a large tank to cycle for one lol. thanks!

Blake.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

I've never heard of one. the only thing i can think of is a paradise fish. could you post a pic of it please?


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I found this really interesting link: http://worldofbettas.onediscussion....3/Breeding-behaviour-f12/Giant-Bettas-p39.htm


----------

